# Dippy's babies pictures and updates



## Becca (Aug 29, 2008)

Well I just got an email from the lady's daughter and here is a picture of the babies - its a real great picture!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 29, 2008)

I CANT SEE IT =[


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh dear! Can't see the picture! Can you fix the link? It's not working!!!!


----------



## Becca (Aug 29, 2008)

What about now?







Could you see that?


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 29, 2008)

YES! Thank you! Do I see 5 or 6?


----------



## Becca (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't know LOL!

:biggrin2:

Their really cute though!


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 29, 2008)

Very cute!!!!... one looks like it'll be marked like mommy... 2 or 3 will be lightly marked and one might be dark or shaded like Dippy!


----------



## Becca (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh wow cool!


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 29, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwww!:inlove:


----------



## Illusion (Aug 29, 2008)

cute babies


----------



## Becca (Aug 29, 2008)

They certainly are 

:inlove:

et::adorable:


----------



## Becca (Aug 29, 2008)

I actually don't beleive that we should even have to ask for one as their actually half mine becuase dippy priovided the - you know what LOL!


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 29, 2008)

No, if you want a baby, make sure you let them know. What arrangements were made by your mum and the Doe's owner? Usually that sort of thing is set up before the breeding. (Stud service in exchange for "pick" from the litter or whatever.)

She may have promised them to people already.... discuss it with your mum and make your wishes known now...


----------



## Becca (Aug 29, 2008)

Well i have her daughters email and have asked her so fingers crossed.

EDIT: and mum knows - i think she wantsone too lol!


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 29, 2008)

They are sooo adorable! I love the spotty one in the middle, but I also think the more white one on the bottom is going to be very pretty.

:inlove:

There sure looks like there is about 5 or so in there, go Dippy lol!


----------



## polly (Aug 29, 2008)

Congrats Becca they look very cute


----------



## Leaf (Aug 30, 2008)

I like the spotted one as well.


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow! I'm surprised their markings show so clearly before they even have fur. They are all gorgeous whatever the coat pattern ink iris:

Jo xx


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you have any new pics? They are so cute. Do you have your eye on one in particular? I like the on next to the spotted one!


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Nope no more pictures - she hasnt answered any of my emails GRR


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

Ohhh! I want to see more! Send more pictures person!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Thats exatcly the same thing I'm thinking 

In the last email I sent it was asking if we could have one of the babies so I hope she hurrys up and replies soon :?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

My patience would be running very low with them if I were you!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 1, 2008)

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> My patience would be running very low with them if I were you!
> 
> Aly!:tongue


yeah, me too


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> *Dublinperky wrote: *
> 
> 
> > My patience would be running very low with them if I were you!
> ...


I am - I am - I am *groan* I wish she'd hurry up I wanna see how my little grandbuns are getting along.


----------



## jcl_24 (Sep 2, 2008)

Since Dippy was lent to her for the mating, she really should show a more positive response :waiting:

Jo xx


----------



## Becca (Sep 2, 2008)

I know it is really strange the other day when we saw her at my friends house and mum actually had to ask if she'd given birth yet :? Strange because if your bun had just given birth you would be like "Bouncer gave birth Bouncer gave birth!" not wait for someone to ask especially the owners of the father!
I actually screamed when she said she'd given birth and defeaned everybody:shock:


----------



## BSAR (Sep 2, 2008)

OMG! they are so cute! I want the broken one!! They are so big!


----------



## Becca (Sep 3, 2008)

WE'RE GETTING ONE OF THE BABIES AAHAHHHHHHHH





OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Becca (Sep 3, 2008)

AND GUESS WHAT - WE R GONNA GET THE ONE IN THE MIDDLE WITH LOTS OF SPOTS
!!!!! WOOO THE ONE U ALL LOVE!!!!


----------



## BSAR (Sep 3, 2008)

WHOOO!!! Congrats Becca!! That one is so cute!!


----------



## Becca (Sep 4, 2008)

I know - I cannot wait 8 weeks!!!


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 4, 2008)

*YAY! **CONGRATS! *have you seen them in person yet? what sex is s/he? what are you going to name him/her? can you tell i'm hyped for you:tongue?


----------



## Becca (Sep 4, 2008)

_*Well ... I haven't seen them yet, I don't know what sex he/she is I'm sorry LOL! When we get him/her I wanna see what his/her personality is like and marking so I can pick a name to match that and then I will post about his/her personality and special markings and you can help me! (If a name doesnt come and hit me in the head like Dippys did!)*_


----------



## jcl_24 (Sep 4, 2008)

Aw, it's lovely you're getting the baby bun with all the spots Becca 

Jo xx


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 4, 2008)

YAY! THat one is soooo cute!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Becca (Sep 5, 2008)

*You do not know how excited I am arty:*

*EDIT: And the boy who owns the bun is in my form this year and I asked him how they all were and he just said "Their fine stop asking me!" And i was just like well fine*

*:grumpy:*


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 6, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> *EDIT: And the boy who owns the bun is in my form this year and I asked him how they all were and he just said "Their fine stop asking me!" And i was just like well fine*
> 
> *:grumpy:*



that's not very fair or nice. i'd like to give him a piece of my mind. not only did you provide the father(i.e. no you, no daddy, no babies that he can't be bothered with to talk about), but you're also getting on of the babies and as a person who's taking one how he/they really should be keeping you updated. can you tell i'm as ticked for you as you are?


----------



## Becca (Sep 7, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> *BabyBunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *EDIT: And the boy who owns the bun is in my form this year and I asked him how they all were and he just said "Their fine stop asking me!" And i was just like well fine*
> ...


I know :grumpy:I keep telling him that they are half mine so I deserve to see pictures - Their not taking pictures anymore probably becuase they can see them whenever they want but I want to see my little grandbuns. It is not fair :XThanks for your understanding LadyBug


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 7, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> *LadyBug wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *BabyBunnies wrote: *
> ...



you're welcome.

just walk over there and see them! tell them you should have visting rights:biggrin2:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 9, 2008)

how long tillu get the new bun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IM getting exited lol.


----------



## Becca (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know :?

They are 2 weeks old today!!

Happy 2 week old birthday my little babiees!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 10, 2008)

*AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW***


----------



## Becca (Sep 12, 2008)

LOOK LOOk LOOK!









Annddd - We're going to see them on Sunday WOOOOOO

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 12, 2008)

That is ADORABLE!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 12, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :hearts:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh Becca they are so cute. 

Make sure you take lots of pictures on Sunday.

Susan


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 12, 2008)

awww!:inlove:

take lots of pics!


----------



## Becca (Sep 13, 2008)

Definetly - I cannot wait to hold them!! And mum said instead of just saying we want that black one why not wait and see which one catches your eye - I cannot wait!!!

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 13, 2008)

Do I see tri-colour babies in there? :shock:

:inlove:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh my gosh Becca, there's one that looks like my Tallulah! The little one right in the middle facing the camera. Soooo cute! Please take pictures of her for me when you go to visit :biggrin2: Oh and I think waiting to meet the babies before making a choice is the best thing to do, too.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 14, 2008)

ooohem ee!!

I saw urm urm bunnies like that excatly the same except one was a drawf in the pet shop, awwww!!!!! everything 5 bunnies, 3 brown/white 1 black/white and 1 the dark coulor but drawf.

EEEEH!! CUTE!


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Do I see tri-colour babies in there? :shock:
> 
> :inlove:



Yup you defintly do!! - And guess what :grumpy:I woke up late this morning becuase we were out late last night and today my mum decided that my nan is coming to tea :grumpy:Hopefully we can fit it in later GRRR

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## Leaf (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh Becca, they are dolls!


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 14, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> *NZminilops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Do I see tri-colour babies in there? :shock:
> ...


drat! don't you just _love_ it when parents do that?


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> *BabyBunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *NZminilops wrote: *
> ...



:grumpy::X:grumpy:

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 14, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> *LadyBug wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *BabyBunnies wrote: *
> ...


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> *BabyBunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *LadyBug wrote: *
> ...


I've just had an email saying we can come at 4:30pm but my nan and grandad are still here so it will have to be later I hope they can do later!!! :?


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2008)

WOOHOO WE ARE GOING AT ABOUT 6 WOOP WOOP!!!!!!


----------



## BSAR (Sep 14, 2008)

They are so cute!! Take lots of pics Becca!!!


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2008)

I've never held a baby bunny before imm so excited :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2008)

We just went to see the babies! I definelty want the white and black one he/she is sooooo sweet!!!

He/she is such a fidget bum and lvoed my hair adorabllle!

We are going round nxt sunday as well woop woop!

Here are the pics!







































HOW SWEEET


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2008)

Here are some more....






Okay th next one is really stupid I look horrible


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2008)

I hope its a boy! Because I think boys are more affectionate (sp?)


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 14, 2008)

BabyBunnies wrote:


> Because I think boys are more affectionate (sp?)



I wouldn't worry too much. I found my late girl to be more affectionate then her husbun, but then again I found CJ to be more affectionate then his litter sister. Every rabbit is different and thats what makes them special!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 14, 2008)

Thos ephotos are just adorable!!!!!!! toooooo cuuuuute!







LOL to down there!!!


LadyBug wrote:


> *BabyBunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *LadyBug wrote: *
> ...


----------



## Becca (Sep 15, 2008)

I have been thinking about that little bun all day! I cannot wait 6 weeks :biggrin2:


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 15, 2008)

awwww:inlove:


----------



## BSAR (Sep 15, 2008)

So cute!! they are so wittle!! haha!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 16, 2008)

I came back from anotha lookie


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2008)

We are getting the baby in 38 days wooo!

I just have a few questions:

1. When we get him/her can I just give him pellets and hay and stuff i give the other? Obviously not as much veggies but can he/she just go straight on to pellets? They are eating the same pellets as I give mine is that alright?

2. How long should I wait until I sex him/her?

I have forgotton the other one :?I will ask if I remember!!


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 17, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> We are getting the baby in 38 days wooo!
> 
> I just have a few questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Becca (Sep 20, 2008)

Going to see the babies again tomorrow!!


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 20, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Going to see the babies again tomorrow!!


do we get more pics?


----------



## Dippy-Doodle (Sep 20, 2008)

Definetly Mummeh will take pictures!


----------



## Becca (Sep 21, 2008)

Going to see them today at half 2 only 1 hour to wait - WOOP WOOP!!


----------



## Becca (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay, They have grown so much in a week - they are adorable!

They all went out in the run for the first time today and they are on solids.

Here are some of the pictures, the rest are still uploading..

















































































































There - Gosh thats a lot of pictures!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 21, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## Becca (Sep 21, 2008)

Here are some more....

















































And this ones the best one....


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 21, 2008)

OMG! They are absolutely adorable! Oh maybe you ship one over here! Dippy should be a proud daddy and you a proud granny!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 22, 2008)

cute cute cute!


----------



## Becca (Sep 22, 2008)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> cute cute cute!



*Ya Think LOL:biggrin2:*

Dublinperky* wrote: *


> OMG! They are absolutely adorable! Oh maybe you ship one over here! Dippy should be a proud daddy and you a proud granny!
> 
> Aly!:tongue


No chances of that hunni :biggrin2:- I am very proud, I wish i could keep _all_ of them though!!


----------



## Becca (Sep 23, 2008)

[align=center]Happy 4th Week Old Birthday Babies!![/align]
[align=center]:balloons:arty::balloons:[/align]
[align=center]:bunny18[/align]


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 23, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> [align=center]Happy 4th Week Old Birthday Babies!![/align]
> 
> [align=center]:balloons:arty::balloons:[/align]
> 
> [align=center]:bunny18[/align]



four weeks already?!?!?:shock:

boy that went fast, LOL! cute pics, Becca


----------



## Leaf (Sep 23, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


>



I love this picture!!

I think you should call him Roger.


----------



## Becca (Sep 23, 2008)

Hmmm Roger - I like it - If it's a boy he will be called Roger!!!


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 23, 2008)

They are SO CUUUUUTE Becca! AWWW!

So many agouti colours :shock:, is it the broken agouti looking one you are getting right? he/she is adorable!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 24, 2008)

What about pablo if its a boy?! lol imma name my next "guy" pet that lol


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 24, 2008)

I would name him Ziggy or Winston if it is a boy and Olivia (call her livvie for short) or Tango if it is a girl! 

Aly!:tongue


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 24, 2008)

if it's a girl, Ivy would be cute. or Binky! you could name it Binky no matter what sex s/he is!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww, their so cute!

Yay, only 4 weeks left! 

:biggrin2:

Lucky you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 24, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


>





When you shipping me this one?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 26, 2008)

JadeIcing wrote:


> *BabyBunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...



The same time she sends me the ginger one!


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

Okay, so now we really need to start thinking of names!

We thought about Roger but then reaslied he didn't feel like a Roger.

!!!

It's a really cute name though!!

We want like a really unique exotic name, I am really struggling though!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 26, 2008)

PABLO!!!! :biggrin2: 

here a few of my suggestions only a few and if its in red it means i liek it alot.


OR Tommy?

my sister suggest Mr Tumnus from narnie. lol

or chris, 
or pepper? 
or archie? 
or batman? lol
or billy?
or casper? 
or Dr. bunny? lol
or Duke? 
or frisky?
or harry?
or ollie?
or prince?
or tibbar? which is rabbit spelt backwards
or yoshi?
lol okay thats so far LOL.


hope you like them


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 26, 2008)

i like Mr Tummus:biggrin2:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 27, 2008)

lol so dus my sis lol/


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 27, 2008)

i just realised its all guys names...


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

I hate naming till I know what they are for sure.


----------



## Becca (Sep 27, 2008)

I like Tibbar becuase then we could call him Tibby


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 27, 2008)

Tibbar is a really good idea and it sounds so cute!



Aly!:tongue


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 27, 2008)

i know! get two and name them tibby and tummus!:biggrin2:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 27, 2008)

dont i just come up with awesome names  :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Oct 1, 2008)

The babies were exatcly 5 weeks yesterday :inlove:

Only 3 weeks to go :woohoo


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 1, 2008)

YAY! I bet those three weeks are going to seem like forever!

Aly!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree with Aly


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 2, 2008)

106 posts in this thread! :shock:

Seeeeee, people just cant resist little baby bunnies


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 3, 2008)

i showed the pics to Em, she loves them:biggrin2:!


----------



## Becca (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG I am so excited 

I've never really seen one of my bunnies grow up from a little grey creature with no fur into a goregous little bunner!

It's so sweeeet!

Only about 2 weeks togo now well 2 weeks and 2 days :biggrin2:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 6, 2008)

awwwwwh cant wait!
Hv u decided on a name yet?




Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## Becca (Oct 6, 2008)

Well I want Chrysanthemum if its a girl then I cn call her Chrysii for shortand if its aboy Benjamin then I can call him Benji or Benny for short

!!


----------



## BSAR (Oct 7, 2008)

What does your sister think?


----------



## Becca (Oct 7, 2008)

Emily likes Chrysanthemum and Benjamin luckily

I really want it to be a girl so I can call her Chrysanthemum :inlove:


----------



## Becca (Oct 7, 2008)

[align=center]HAPPY 6TH WEEK OLD BIRTHDAY BABIES![/align]
[align=center]arty:[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Becca (Oct 7, 2008)

Soon their going to take the babies to the vet to get them sexed and give them their myxi jab


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 7, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> [align=center]HAPPY 6TH WEEK OLD BIRTHDAY BABIES![/align]
> 
> [align=center]arty:[/align]
> 
> [align=center][/align]



i can't believe it's been that long already:shock:!

*HAPPY B-DAY LITTLE ONES!*


----------



## Becca (Oct 8, 2008)

We just found out that its 

[align=center]*18 days till baby bun arrives!*[/align]


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 8, 2008)

18 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wow! I can't believe that they are already that old and I can't wait to see him/her!

Aly!


----------



## jcl_24 (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow, not long till you can bring your chosen bun home now Becca :woohoo

The photos were great, it looks like you had fun meeting all of the babies .

Its very good the little one will come to you already vaccinated against Myxi. 

Loving the two possible names also.

A bit of a side note: Your chosenbaby bun looks very much like Guy with his/her colouring and pattern of markings.

Jo xx


----------



## Becca (Oct 14, 2008)

[align=center]13 days[/align]
I think... 

:biggrin2:


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 14, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> [align=center]13 days[/align]
> I think...
> 
> :biggrin2:


YAY!inkbouce::bunnydance:


----------



## lillyen10 (Oct 14, 2008)

*lillyen8 wrote:These baby bunny's aree so cute! I want one he he.*


> What about now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lillyen10 (Oct 14, 2008)

*lillyen8 wrote:These baby bunny's aree so cute! I want one he he.*


> What about now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Star and Stone Rabbitry (Oct 14, 2008)

Yay babies!!! I love them!! And the one that you get is my favorite! 13 days, woohoo!! >.< yay


----------



## lillyen10 (Oct 14, 2008)

lillyen8 wrote: awwwww they're cute!


----------



## jcl_24 (Oct 15, 2008)

Less than 2 weeks until the baby bunarrives now 

Jo xx


----------



## Becca (Oct 15, 2008)

OMG, I am super duper allyooper excited
:faint:


----------



## Becca (Oct 16, 2008)

[align=center]*11 DAYS!!!*
[/align]


----------



## Becca (Oct 16, 2008)

GUESS WHAT SEX OUR BABY IS....
















-























-



















-
















-






















-
















IT'S A..................
























































-






























-





























-































-


































-


































BOY




So he's called Benjamin AKA Benny or Benjii
Thats what the vet thinks anyway....


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 16, 2008)

:yeahthat:

how could you keep us in suspense Becca!?!?!?

and congrats on the boy.....now go get Fluffball spayed ASAP, LOL!:nod


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 16, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> :yeahthat:
> 
> how could you keep us in suspense Becca!?!?!?
> 
> and congrats on the boy.....now go get Fluffball spayed ASAP, LOL!:nod



Well that might be hard if she is pregnate! YAY ITS A BOY! So his name will be Benny??????



Aly!


----------



## jcl_24 (Oct 17, 2008)

So you will have a little bun called Benjamin, lovely 

Jo xx


----------



## Becca (Oct 18, 2008)

9 DAYS!!!


-


9 FREAKING DAYS!!



Well technically it's 8 becuase we get him on the 9th day AFTERNOON thats agggeeessss from when I wake up LOL!!


----------



## Becca (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


I JUST GOT SENT THIS PICTURE OF BENJAMIN



HE'S ADORABBLLEEEE









:shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 19, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 20, 2008)

cute!

ox


----------



## Sabine (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow he's grown a handsome mane


----------



## Becca (Oct 20, 2008)

Ali:
LOL - I know 

Prisca: He is defintley a cutie 

Sabine: I know !!! - I'm glad they've got a lot of Dippy in them...


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 20, 2008)

Omg! :shock:

Literally too cute for words!


----------



## jcl_24 (Oct 23, 2008)

:faint:

Holy God, the cuteness....

4 days to go now?

Jo xx


----------



## Becca (Oct 23, 2008)

Yup


CANNOT WAIT - SUNDAY WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Becca (Oct 23, 2008)

We are going to pick him up at about 3 Sunday afternoon!!!


----------



## Becca (Oct 23, 2008)

68 hours till we get him


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 23, 2008)

:shock:ON SUNDAY! How exciting! 

Aly!


----------



## Becca (Oct 24, 2008)

47 hours and 55 mins until I get Benajmin


----------



## Becca (Oct 24, 2008)

Can someone please help me -

What on earth do you do when you have to wait 46 hours to get a bunny?

I am so bored and want him right now what on earth can I do.

HELLLPPP


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

Is everything ready for him?

Did you choose the middle name?


----------



## Becca (Oct 24, 2008)

I used your idea for Benjamin Gray becuase I really love that 
And his cage has grass drying out to be hay in at the moment so I will have to sort that out tomorrow or Sunday morning.

He has a food bowl, I need to wash his water bottle then tomorrow I need to go shopping at get some more food and bedding for the litter trays.
I'm also going to get the bunnies christmas presents so I don't have to go pet stuff shopping until after christmas again!

But I'm still bored lol,....


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

How about make alittle journal on him? Like when he was born, when you saw him the first time, when you held him, choosing him ETC.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 24, 2008)

Becca go play with all your other Bunnies.I bet they would like that and that will surely take up alot of time.

Susan


----------



## Becca (Oct 24, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Becca go play with all your other Bunnies.I bet they would like that and that will surely take up alot of time.
> 
> Susan


Errm its sorta pitch black outside LOL! Otherwsise I would!

Anyother ideas?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm thinking!!!

What time is it there?

Susan:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Oct 24, 2008)

6:55 pm


----------



## Becca (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyone got any ideas :biggrin2:
inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:
inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkelepht:inkelepht:
inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:
:bunnydance::bunnydance:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:ullhair:


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmmm...

You could try the journal thing, or play some games online, watch a DVD? That usually makes me sleepy lol.

I'm guessing your own your midterm cause I am, if you have any school books with maybe study/look over what you've done so far this year. I'll keep thinking lol...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm still thinking. LOL

Hey didn't you do some Bunny drawings a while back? If I remember correctly they were really good. You could always draw more Bunnies.

Susan


----------



## Becca (Oct 24, 2008)

Ahh Great Idea!
I'm drawing now 

I'll take pics and put them on when I'm done...


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 24, 2008)

How about making welcome home decorations for him and put them around his cage? That is what we did for my dog. You could also bake some treats for him. Look up some rabbit treatrecipies on the internet!

Aly!


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 24, 2008)

listen to some quiet music, have a friend over, read a book.

_deeeeeeeeeeeep_ breath girl!


----------



## Becca (Oct 25, 2008)

31 hours - 31 HOURS!

:shock:

i'M HYAPPPAA
FDKHFKSDKFNFASCJFBGVHGEHASRYJ


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 25, 2008)

Not long now!! 
I will be sitting at the comp tomorrow waiting for updates, thanks. LOL!


----------



## Becca (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm bugging mum to let us go shopping nooww!!

Grrr 

From ~ _The Hypa One_ inkbouce:


----------



## Becca (Oct 25, 2008)

Just been shopping YAY!

Now, I'm just having lunch and then we're making bunny treats :biggrin2:

From ~ _The Hypa One_ inkbouce:


----------



## Becca (Oct 25, 2008)

THIS TIME TOMORROW BENJAMIN WILL BE HERE AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


We made bunny cookies, then made cookies for us too! 

I'm bored again nowwww


From ~ _The Hypa One inkbouce:_


----------



## Becca (Oct 25, 2008)

I just went outside for hours playing with the bunnies!

Now its only 22 hours 36 mins to go!

But I just realised tonight we put the clocks back so we gain an extra hour which means a whole other hour extra until we get Benjamin.

GRRRR

From ~ _The Hypa One inkbouce:_


----------



## whaleyk98 (Oct 25, 2008)

Geez Becca,



If only I had half the energy that you do! Ahhh, what I wouldn't give to be young again......scratch that. I hated having to live with my parents, lol. Congrats on your bunny and I cant wait for more pics! Good luck.:biggrin2:inkbouce::rabbithop

~Kate


----------



## Becca (Oct 26, 2008)

8 HOURS WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


IT WOULD BE 7 BUT WE PUT THE CLOCKS BACK LAST NIGHT GRRRRR
:grumpy:


BUT YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

From ~ _The Hypa One_ inkbouce:


----------



## FDBN (Oct 26, 2008)

hi beccas sister here i need benjamin i want to cuddle him so much i cant wait another second :sigh:


----------



## FDBN (Oct 26, 2008)

its been a couple off minutes and i still need him so much the wait is killing me
:sigh:


----------



## Becca (Oct 26, 2008)

6 Hours, 58 Mins !!!

From ~ _The Hypa One_ inkbouce:


----------



## FDBN (Oct 26, 2008)

its 2 hours and 46 minutes top go the wait is killing me can u think off somethingn for us to do?


----------



## FDBN (Oct 26, 2008)

Becca here!

35 MINS!!!


----------



## FDBN (Oct 26, 2008)

we are just sorting out his cage and waiting for our mum she went to fix a computer at our friends house at 1:30 and she still isnt back


----------



## FDBN (Oct 26, 2008)

WE HAVE BENJI WWWWWWOOOOOOOinkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:


----------



## Becca (Oct 26, 2008)

As this thread will not be written in anymore probably I was wondering if a mod could move this to bunny blogs becase it is a blog really and would be cool to look back on.


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 26, 2008)

it might be faster for you to PM some one Becca......


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 26, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> As this thread will not be written in anymore probably I was wondering if a mod could move this to bunny blogs becase it is a blog really and would be cool to look back on.


I moved it for you!


----------



## Becca (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Jen, I didn't even see this until today LOL!


----------



## paul2641 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> Thanks Jen, I didn't even see this until today LOL!


Can we have some up to date pics of him. He is a lionhead ya. Wish mine were that cute.


----------



## Becca (Oct 31, 2008)

There are pics of him in my blog now....


----------

